# Canning-gifts-ideas?



## neeps (Nov 22, 2008)

This year the presents are coming from my kitchen. Anything can-able, I've got quite a reserve of jars. 

I have quite a few people to please, all with different tastes. We have the hot n spicy freaks, the sweets freaks, the health freaks, the old-fashion french-canadians, and the really picky ones that live on fast-food but are getting canned goods anyway.  (Wow, it just occurred to me that the couples I know really found each other food wise.)

So, my request: any recipes for (off-season) condiments, salsas, sauces, jams or pickles that you have had success with. As you may have guessed, my budget is quite pathetic as well 

So far we are making pickled long beans, pear jam, roasted garlic and onion spread and marmalade.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Here are a couple of recipes, from my collection, that have gotten rave reviews.

Raspberry Hot Pepper Jelly
makes about 7 cups

2 quarts Raspberries, more if neccessary
3 each Jalapenos*, seeded and chopped, 3-5 depending on the heat level you like
6 1/2 cups Sugar
1 pouch Certo, liquid pectin


1.Mash the raspberries pressing some of them through a sieve to remove some of the seeds, if you prefer. This should yield about 4 cups
2.Take 1 cup of mashed raspberries and place in a blender with seeded and chopped jalapenos. Blend until jalapenos are chopped fine.
3.Add this mixture back to the rest of the raspberries and measure out exactly 4 cups, into an 8 qt saucepot.
4.Add sugar and bring to a rolling boil.
5.Add Certo, return to a boil and boil exactly 1 minute then remove from heat.
6.Skim off any foam then immediately ladel into prepared, sterilized jars leaving 1/8 inch headspace.
7.Wipe rims and threads then cover with new, prepared canning lids.
8.Place in a water bath and process for 10 minutes
9.Remove from water bath and allow to cool completely.
*Substitute any fresh chiles that you would like depending on your tastes and heat tolerance (chipotles might even work well in this recipe).

Pickled Sweet Peppers
makes about 4 pints

2 1/2 pounds Bell peppers (a mix of red, yellow and orange)
2 cups Sugar
1 cup Cider vinegar
1 cup White vinegar
2 cups Water
1/2 teaspoon Celery seed
1 teaspoon Kosher salt
4 cloves Garlic, crushed
4 sprigs Fresh tarragon

1.Wash peppers thoroughly, remove tops and seeds, and cut into 3/4" strips. Pack peppers into sterilized canning jars along with 1 sprig of tarragon per jar.
2.Combine sugar, vinegars, water, celery seed, salt and garlic in a non reactive sauce pan and bring to a boil and simmer 5 minutes.
3.Pour over peppers, leaving a 1/2 inch headspace and cover with lids.
4.Process for 10 minutes in boiling water.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Beer pickles (named ny a friend because they go good with beer) for the salt lovers, I add even more garlic than the recipe calls for but I am a garlic lover. These are a refrigerator pickle and keep for about 6-8 months.


* Exported from MasterCook *

Beer Drinking Pickles

Recipe By :Mary Brown
Serving Size : 144 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : sides

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
2 quarts white vinegar
2 quarts water
12 medium cucumber -- sliced 1/4" thick
2 large onion -- sliced 1/4" thick
8 cloves garlic
2 cups salt -- may take more salt, I never measure

Make a brine of 50/50 water white vinegar, bring to a boil, add salt until it won't dissolve any more. Put sliced cucumbers, sliced onions and sliced garlic in sterile jars (add some dill or pickling spice if you want). Pour the brine over the sliced veggies and put in the fridge. Let cure for at least 2 weeks before opening. Easily keeps for 6 to 9 months in the fridge. They are very salty which is how they got the name beer pickles....

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

This is my favorite type of "canned" gift… Wine Jelly!!! Wine is always in season and you don't even have to use an expensive bottle. I've done all kinds. A $5 (and sometimes less) bottle of wine makes a great wine jelly. The "fruit" flavored wines are good too (you know the cheap stuff you got your college friends to buy when you were in high school…did I say that?) be careful of the "peach" flavors as they can come out super cloying. The kind that gets the most raves from every one is blackberry wine jelly. I have used several types of blackberry wine but the one that ends up tasting like fresh blackberry jelly with a kick is Manischewitz. No kidding, it is great. Depending on what kind you make it can be used just like regular jelly or served with cream cheese and crackers.

WINE JELLY

1 bottle of wine (What type or brand of wine you use is a matter of taste, but you need a 750 ml or there abouts bottle.)
½ cup fresh squeezed lemon juice
1 package pectin (Both powdered and liquid pectin are acceptable. However, the alcohol can cause the jell to be a bit temperamental so I recommend liquid.)
4 ½ cups sugar

 Follow the directions of what ever brand and type of pectin you use. Seal in properly sterilized jars and store in a cool dark place.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

What gifts we give are almost always food related, mostly things we make ourselves. 

As we're seeing already, you're getting plenty of ideas. So I won't post recipes. But as for the gifts themselves:

1. To jazz up the individual jars, get some cheap calico or other patterned fabric. Using pinking shears, cut it in squares six inches on a side. Then lay the cloth over the lid, and screw the ring on. If you don't have fancy stick-on labels, make some off your computer, and hang them by gluing the string to the lid, then cover with the cloth and ring.

2. Cheap baskets are available from the dollar stores and other venues. Decorate them as you like, and fill with an assortment of canned goods and mini-loaves of quick breads. While at the dollar store it's the best place for tinsel, plastic "grass" in various colors, tissue paper, and the like.

3. Plastic screw lids are available for canning jars. I always include one with a gift, so the recipient can reseal the jars as necessary. They will fit over the lids if you leave the rings off.

4. Dried fruits and veggies also make nice gifts. You can get mini-zipper bags at crafts stores to hold them. A fun thing is to include a small bag of dried stuff that matches the canned goods. For instance, a jar of pepper jelly could be accompanied by a bag of dried chilis. Apple butter by apples. Etc. You can also buy herbs and spices from the bulk bins and use the same zipper bags filled with them to round-out a gift basket.

5. Don't forget recipes. Most people appreciate knowing how to make the gift, or how to use it in something else. But even a collection of your fave recipes, bound in a little book, is much appreciated.


----------



## neeps (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, keep em coming! 

I've been at it all day yesterday and today will be another day.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't have a recipe, but once I made catsup that I liked way better than the usual brands. I used extra spice and less sugar than the usual.

If you have a favorite homemade grilling marinade or sauce, I bet that would be appreciated.

Marmalade is a personal favorite of mine That includes lime and lemon marmalades.

An easy but good one is simply raisins soaked in brandy, uncooked. I'm not sure, but it might have to be refrigerated for longer storage. It makes a yummy topping for ice cream.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

You may also wan to check out one of the Gifts in a Jar websites (and there are a lot of them out there) one nice one is: http://members.tripod.com/~MaryMae/jarlinks. Great gift idea!


----------



## neeps (Nov 22, 2008)

bubbamom, the link did not work for me

Thanks again everyone! this has been a grueling 3 days. Canning is a true pleasure though, I'm already looking to harvest season next year :lips:


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Sorry about that Needs. I just tried to connect from my earlier post and, just as you said, it didn't work. I then went to my home page and put in the address and it came up just fine. Can't explain these technical issues, but am better at canning. In fact, gonna try the wine jelly today. :look:


----------

